# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Hulpmiddelen na ooginfarct

## chatterc

Het zal je maar gebeuren.heb je maar 1 goed oog meer en dan krijg je ewn ooginfarct. Mee leren leven is het antwoord. Nu is er gelukkig nog wat zicht over en vroeg ik mij af zijn er hulpmiddelen waarmee op z'n mins de krant nog een beetje leesbaar gemaakt kan worden. Ook vraag ik of iemand ervaring heeft met een ooginfarct waarbij dus geen zwarte delen ontstaan maar alleen ernstig verlies van scherpte. Hoe gaat u er mee om of is er soms nog een kleine verbetering op lange termijn

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo chatterc,

Vervelend dat je een infarct kreeg in je goede oog!  :Frown: 
Ik kon geen informatie vinden over hulpmiddelen of toekomst visie na een ooginfarct, maar misschien heb je wat aan de volgende informatie?

*Waarmee kan ik mijn dagelijkse handelingen vereenvoudigen?*
Doordat je slechter bent gaan zien, kan je in en om het huis beperkingen gaan ondervinden. Een paar voorbeelden waar menigeen zich in zal herkennen:
* moeite krijgen met lezen, televisie kijken en het herkennen van mensen buitenshuis
* zich ongemakkelijk voelen omdat je mensen niet meer recht kan aankijken of omdat de gezichtsuitdrukking van de gesprekspartner niet meer goed te zien is
* een glas omstoten, omdat je dit niet zag staan
* winkelen wordt lastig omdat prijskaartjes niet meer te lezen zijn
* geen brieven meer kunnen schrijven omdat de lijnen op het papier niet meer te volgen zijn
* deelnemen aan het verkeer, vooral snelverkeer, gaat stuiten op problemen.
Voor veel van deze beperkingen bestaan oplossingen. De problemen met glazen en bestek kunnen eenvoudig opgelost worden door met contrast te werken. Koop bijvoorbeeld glazen van gekleurd glas en zet witte borden op een egaal donker gekleurd tafelkleed. Voor allerlei klein leeswerk zoals prijskaartjes, kassabonnen, gebruiksaanwijzingen en dergelijke is het handig om altijd een kleine, relatief sterke, loep mee te nemen. Verder is er een categorie hulpmiddelen die allerlei kleine dagelijkse ongemakken kunnen verlichten. Daarbij moet je denken aan apparaten met grote letters, sprekende wekkers en horloges, inschenkverklikkers die een pieptoon geven als een glas vol is tot en met kaarten, spellen en dobbelstenen speciaal afgestemd op mensen die minder goed zien.
Dit zijn ADL-hulpmiddelen. ADL staat voor Algemene Dagelijkse Levensverrichtingen. Om een indruk te krijgen van wat er te koop is, kan een bezoek gebracht worden aan een inloopmiddag van één van de centra voor visuele revalidatie of kan een catalogus van gespecialiseerde leveranciers doorgebladerd worden.
Je hoeft het overigens niet altijd zo ver van huis te zoeken. Menig warenhuis heeft artikelen in de collectie die mensen met een minder goede gezichtsscherpte uitstekende diensten kunnen bewijzen.
_(Bron: mdvereniging.nl)_

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

